# Columbia ladies military model



## 37schwinn (Aug 11, 2013)

I found a couple of war time bikes today. This Columbia I new nothing about but Im planning a prewar heavy duty utility bike. I prefer my bikes actually all my stuff utility in nature. I sold off all my full equipped cycle planes and phantoms and such. So I was at the swap meet today and I found this ladies bike with morrow front and rear drop center 36-10 heavy duty wheels dated M-2. I negotiated down to about the price of the front hub alone so I planned on stripping the wheels ad building my project. I started researching the bike and it turns out I think it's a ladies war time MG serial number black out bikes olive drab paint 36-10 front and back. It's been house pointed over with blue and the wheels and braces are sprayed silver. I think I get it cleaned up. What do you guys think. Now I'm thinking about building a men's Columbia with the parts. May be not. It has a basket and old chid seat on it now.


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 12, 2013)

Please don't part this bike up! That would be a shame to make a fake Men's military out of a real ladies military. I sent you a PM.


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 12, 2013)

I agree with Mr. Columbia!!!!!!!  A girls MG serial number bike is super rare & historically significant.  This bike screams to be built back as a Military olive drab girls model.  It is one of a very few remaining I'm sure and fits the bill as a "historically significant" bike.  This is a girls bike I'd ride daily, it is too cool not to go back original.


----------



## 37schwinn (Aug 12, 2013)

*Military bike*

I won't part it.  I didn't know about these until I read your website and others. I'm waiting to get some pics from the seller who bought this bike and others from the original owners(supossedly). I'm waiting to see what the other three bikes are. The other bike i bought from a different seller yesterday is an AS New World wartime bike which I bought mainly for the 2 speed new departure hub and miller stand. What's an approximate value for the woman's Columbia?


----------



## izee2 (Aug 12, 2013)

PM sent.....


----------



## Craig Johnson (Aug 13, 2013)

Very cool find.  From what I see The frame, Crank, chain guard, sprocket, rims, and fork appear to be Military issue. If the Light does not have any text stamped into the top than it might be original. The fenders do not seem to be standard Military issue fenders unless the ends have been worked over because of damage and than painted. Not cutting it down just giving an opinion of what I see before you do your detective work and tear it apart. 

 You probably already know the Handlebars are easy to find ($35) and the rear fenders pop up from time to time. (under $100) There are seat frames on the market but they are Men's Columbia. The Woman's seat frame is shorter than the Men's Columbia and the Men's Huffman is different than the Columbia altogether.

I haven't seen any recent sales but from what Ive seen the prices for more complete bikes is between $1200 to $2500. Just an opinion but it is what I have observed. I would put your bike in the neighborhood of $1000. I would say more but it is missing the seat and the fenders. Here is the other part of my opinion of a Womans bike. I don't believe I have seen one for sale on the open market so I don't know how much a guy will pay for a Womans bike even though they are extremely hard to find. 

Here is an example of a Mens MG Columbia that sold for $1800 on EBAY.






Here are my unrestored Woman's Columbia and Men's Huffman. They both came out of Oakland California.


----------



## 37schwinn (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank you that helps a lot. I took close up pics of the fenders they don't have real bad damage but they are bent out of shape. Also it could just be perspective as the tires on it are middleweights so they don' t fill the fenders like balloon tires will. I have some United States Peerless cords in great shape I'll put on and that should help. the light does not have the stamping on top and looks original but is missing the bezel, I'll try to find a donor. 

As you can see now that I got the rack and seat off it is also missing the truss rods, any leads on those? Also take a look at the neck it looks different than yours and others. 

I guess I'll try to gather the missing parts for now if anyone has any leads on them. I would be happy to trade for stuff I have or cash of course. May eventually sale but not sure at this moment. 

Thanks to all who PM'd I hope I got back to everyone. 

Albert


----------



## Temilitary (Aug 14, 2013)

*Women's columbia*

Good morning
Could you PM me? I would like to talk about the female military Columbia.
Thanks


----------

